# Millipede



## Donde (Nov 1, 2017)

This millipede is very common where I live.  I think it is a species of _Polydesmida _but not sure. I would certainly like to know what it is. Oddly it made a cameo appearance in the Colombian movie _Perro Come Perro_ (Dog Eat Dog) as part of a witchcraft ritual.


----------



## davholla (Nov 2, 2017)

Nice, sadly I have not seen them near Cali maybe next year if I am lucky, this is high up in the mountains isn't?
Next year I will for the first time hire a car so will be able to go where I want.


----------



## Donde (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes this was photographed at 2100m but I've seen them somewhat lower down.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 2, 2017)

Are these poisonous ones?


----------



## Donde (Nov 7, 2017)

No these aren't and I don't think there are any poisonous millipedes. Their defense is to exude a mild acid which could bother a human if he were to handle a millipede and then rub his eyes but the acid won't bother the skin on one's hands.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 7, 2017)

Donde said:


> No these aren't and I don't think there are any poisonous millipedes. Their defense is to exude a mild acid which could bother a human if he were to handle a millipede and then rub his eyes but the acid won't bother the skin on one's hands.




Looks like only the centipedes are venomous.


----------



## davholla (Nov 7, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Donde said:
> 
> 
> > No these aren't and I don't think there are any poisonous millipedes. Their defense is to exude a mild acid which could bother a human if he were to handle a millipede and then rub his eyes but the acid won't bother the skin on one's hands.
> ...


Yes and if you get bitten by one you MUST see a doctor they are not only venemous their poison claws are not hygienic.  A relative of my mother in law didn't and got quite ill.  They are quite common in Cali.


----------



## Donde (Nov 7, 2017)

There is a centipede that I get in my house periodically. The male is black with red legs, the female brown. I have never been bitten thanks probably to my cat who kills them. Same with scorpions.


----------

